# Morgue Drawer



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

action I can't remember (old age) if I asked this or not. I am looking for a Morgue Drawer (the black molded plastic drawers that some trailers have in the pass- thru storage) for the little storage door next to the propane tanks to put in the 31RQS. I thought we had one but it was not it. Does anyone have any ideas where I can find one? It needs to fit in a 16" wide by 11.5" high storage door. I also need the track/base for it. 
I've called some dealers around here and they have no clue what I am talking about.









Thanks,
Linda


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

They were dropped as an option mid 05 model year. You need to talk to an Outback back dealer as I have not seen these in any other trailers. I am sure you may find some one here willing to sell or even give you one. There was a thread a while back about what you can do with the morgue drawer when it was removed and people suggested thing like a flower planter or toy pony watering trough.


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi Linda, have you tried Ericksons RV in CDA. Hes got tons of used stuff in the back 40 which he's salvaged over time. He might have one. Carl Rodgers


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> They were dropped as an option mid 05 model year. You need to talk to an Outback back dealer as I have not seen these in any other trailers. I am sure you may find some one here willing to sell or even give you one. There was a thread a while back about what you can do with the morgue drawer when it was removed and people suggested thing like a flower planter or toy pony watering trough.
> [snapback]92106[/snapback]​


 Keystone said they had it. When I ordered it, it was a step liner for the basement storage. Don't think it would work. Keystone doesn't seem to be able to complete any task correctly so I thought I'd try here before trying them again.

Anyone have one they'd like to sell or give away I am interested! Or know of someplace to get one from. They come in different sizes.

Linda


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

CTRNAVRET said:


> Hi Linda, have you tried Ericksons RV in CDA. Hes got tons of used stuff in the back 40 which he's salvaged over time. He might have one. Carl Rodgers
> [snapback]92107[/snapback]​


No, I have not tried them. I have never heard of them. Do you know where they are located or a number, email etc.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

CTRNAVRET said:


> Hi Linda, have you tried Ericksons RV in CDA. Hes got tons of used stuff in the back 40 which he's salvaged over time. He might have one. Carl Rodgers
> [snapback]92107[/snapback]​


Sorry Linda, glanced at last input section and it said Camper Any and I know he's from CDA so I thought that was who was asking. My goof ! Sorry


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Love my "morgue drawer"...but I remember few guys wanting to part with theirs. I'm sure you'll find something here.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

CTRNAVRET said:


> CTRNAVRET said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Linda, have you tried Ericksons RV in CDA.Â Hes got tons of used stuff in the back 40 which he's salvaged over time.Â He might have one.Â Carl Rodgers
> ...


What are you sorry for? I just called them and left a message. I go their number from the website thanks to you giving me the name. Web says if they don't have what you want they will try to help find it. They closed today at 3:00 but they will be open Monday.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Does anyone know what the true name of the drawers are?







I got Morgue Drawer from you guys.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You could try "Pass Through Storage Drawer" but if they know Outbacks they will know what you mean.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

gone campin said:


> Does anyone know what the true name of the drawers are?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suggest a quick search ....there was a thread about 6 months ago about modifying the drawer and/or eliminating it. I believe 2 members did not like them and removed them. I really like mine. Good Luck

Thor


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

action I have one with the track up in the attic. I'd like to get rid of it. I replaced it with rubbermaid containers which I like better. Any offers? Last time I tried to sell something here I got a bid of $0.25 for my RV cover. I'll be happy if someone can beat that.









Jim

Hmmmm... Maybe I should think about ebay


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

j1mfrog said:


> action I have one with the track up in the attic. I'd like to get rid of it. I replaced it with rubbermaid containers which I like better. Any offers? Last time I tried to sell something here I got a bid of $0.25 for my RV cover. I'll be happy if someone can beat that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,
Thank you for replying, we are seriously interested.







I need it to fit in the storage door that is 16" wide and 11.5" tall. So I think it would need to be 15.5" wide and 13" tall with it on the base. Can you measure it and let me know what it is with it on the base? Also how much would you want to sell it for? 
I tried to send an email through the forum here and was told I reached my limit for the day?







You could reply to [email protected] if you wuld like to.

Thank you,
Linda


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

You've got mail.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

j1mfrog said:


> You've got mail.
> [snapback]92217[/snapback]​


 Got it, Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

gone campin said:


> I tried to send an email through the forum here and was told I reached my limit for the day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a limit on email?


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to send an email through the forum here and was told I reached my limit for the day?Â
> ...


That was what the message I got said and it would notl et me send any more today. That is why I wanted to know "How long is a day?"

Linda


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

OK, I'm still looking. They do come in different sizes. I need it to be no more than 15.5" wide (opening is 16") and 13" high (height may be a little more flexible).

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Anyone out there want one 20" wide and about 12" high? Highest bidder? Anyone? Hello, Is this thing on?


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

j1mfrog said:


> Anyone out there want one 20" wide and about 12" high? Highest bidder? Anyone? Hello, Is this thing on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























I wish I could use it. Again thank you for measuring it and getting back to me so quickly.

Linda


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ohh. That kind of morgue drawer. I was getting worried for a second, thinking that things had taken a somewhat macab twist......









Sorry, can't help you, but if I hear anything going bump in the night, I send it this way.









Tim


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ohh. That kind of morgue drawer.Â I was getting worried for a second, thinking that things had taken a somewhat macab twist......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























You never know with the cult do you?

Yes please do send them my way.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I've got one too- wrong coast though. Anyone want mine? I'll trade it for a case of Guiness. . .

Kevin p.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

kjp1969 said:


> I've got one too- wrong coast though. Anyone want mine? I'll trade it for a case of Guiness. . .
> 
> Kevin p.
> [snapback]92526[/snapback]​


What size is it? I'll pay shipping if it is correct size.

Linda


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Linda

I have never had email limit. How many emails did you send/receive or maybe it is the file size???? Did you email pics?

Thor


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

gone campin said:


> kjp1969 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got one too- wrong coast though.Â Anyone want mine?Â I'll trade it for a case of Guiness. . .
> ...


It came in the front compartment of our 23rs. Without putting a tape to it, that's all I know. If you want, I'll measure it.
Kevin


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

kjp1969 said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> > kjp1969 said:
> ...


If you could measure it that would be great. I want to put it in the little storage door on my 31 RQS. And I do mean little storage door. If possible please measure it on the base so that I have the height of the drawer and base it goes on.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Thor said:


> Linda
> 
> I have never had email limit. How many emails did you send/receive or maybe it is the file size???? Did you email pics?
> 
> ...


I emailed two people but someone said they got 7 emails.







So I don't know. Did not send any pics. Just a question on the size of the morgue drawer and if they still had it and if they wanted to sell it.

Linda


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I was the one who got the seven e-mails. It was really weird as the first two were incomplete, the third one looked complete, and the last three looked like the first two. like I said, weird...









Paul


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I think I found the right morgue drawer. Triangle RV in Frederick Maryland has been back and forth on the phone with Rockwood and they are shipping one. We found the one that fits our trailer in a Rockwood at the RV show here in Maryland. Instead of contacting them first we contacted Keystone and had our dealer contact Keystone as well to order it and they sent a step cover (the basement step cover in the 31 rqs) and some metal piece that was supposed to be a track







. So I stopped by Triangle on my way back from Hagerstown one day and the guy in there has been ever so helpful. He told me alot of dealers say they do not know what I am talking about because they are to difficult to get and do not want bothered. I ran into several dealers that I called and they claimed to have no idea what I wanted. The dealers I have called said they have never seen a black drawer in a trailer before. The guy at Triangle told me it would take several calls back and forth to Rockwood before he would get the correct answers that I would have to be patient. He got lucky (hopefully) with only two calls and 1 week wait time. If it is what I want it will be perfect, it is 4 feet long so I can store stuff behind it and get to it (the stuff behind the morgue drawer) from the BIG door on the passenger side of the trailer. The morgue drawer will pull out of the teeny tiny door on the drivers side next to the propane storage door. That teeny tiny door is useless. I'll let you know if it really is it when it gets here.

Linda


----------

